# What's your favorite genre of music and why?



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello peeps! Just wondering what your fav genre of music is and why!

Mine's definitely gay techno cause it turns me on!

*wags tail*


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I voted so I'll reply to this FURRY FREAK:grinLove the suit btw), easy Rock/symphonic spans all the genres of rock(including techno) if it's intelligent, and has actual musical talent I'll try it.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks! It took me 3 months to completely make teh suit but it was worth it!!!

*Hugz and nuzzles u*


----------



## Talvi (Oct 30, 2008)

Black/_goth _metal? Oh dear 

Black/death metal for me, so I voted for the latter.


----------



## ChaseFollies (Oct 30, 2008)

Ummmm... What's "Gay Techno"... and why for no Progressive Rock, Trance, House, Hair Metal, and what about Classical and Baroque?  okay, I'm actually just given ya a hard time, I can't pick, I like lots of music, too much to pick one genre, but I do know... that I don't like country.


----------



## mattprower08 (Oct 30, 2008)

i chose classic rock, but if i could, i'd also choose the other rock genres  (a bit off-topic but i think your suit rocks too ^^)


----------



## Uberskunk (Oct 30, 2008)

I chose Heavy Metal and I wanted to also choose Classic Rock. That's when the musicians actually took the time to become talented, and Heavy Metal Guitarists such as Randy Rhoads were just...unearthly with their excellence. And the songs actually meant something.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 30, 2008)

What in the Hells is "Gay" techno? Seriously. Also, no such thing as "Goth Metal." Unless you're a poser and think Marilyn Manson is the epitome of "goth." 

I see none of my favorites, such as: Folk, progressive rock, goth (you know, the actual stuff) and classical/instrumental.


----------



## IWP (Oct 30, 2008)

Glam metal wasn't on the poll so I chose heavy metal instead.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 1, 2008)

I had to pick 'alternative' by default. 'Pop' is a little too broad... in the 80's, Top 40 music was my favorite, but everything that makes the Top 40 these days is shite. 80's new wave is my favorite, and sort of seems like the predecessor of what people call 'alternative' now.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I know there's alternative rock, indie rock, classic rock, rock rock, rock rock rock rock...

You should of just placed "Rock" :\


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 1, 2008)

What IS "gay techno"?

Anywho.

What the hell is "alternative", and why is it so popular? 

Alternative rock, for example, is rock...that...is not rock? Rock is rock, there are various subgenres of rock, I'm very certain that a so-called "alternative" rock band could fit into one of them.

I chose death metal by the by.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm actually a fan of Progressive rock/metal, but you didn't have that as an option..

Opeth
Tool
Porcupine Tree
A Perfect Circle
Pink Floyd
Yes
King Crimson
Faun Fables


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a fan of everything but country but I have more rap/hip-hop songs in my playlist then anything so that gets my vote.


----------



## bane233 (Nov 1, 2008)

No one likes country it not fare! T.T


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> No one likes country it not fare! T.T



If I didn't have to hear it everyday on the radio's and being sung by people I might like it


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 1, 2008)

I dig country, I mean who the fuck doesn't like Willie Nelson? Fuck anybody that doesn't think Willie Nelson is a cool motherfucker.

That being said, I pretty much like everything. I mean everything from Bob Dylan to Merzbow, I dig. I like music, period.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 1, 2008)

bane233 said:


> No one likes country it not fare! T.T



The only country I _really_ like is Johnny Cash, although Dolly Parton is pretty cool, and I can even dig on some old Kenny Rogers. The crap that they call 'country' nowadays is _horrible_.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 1, 2008)

I like a lot of things, but these days I listen most to heavy/thrash/speed metal.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 1, 2008)

I picked heavy metal since its my first really, and theres not many other options.  really woulda picked surf rock though.


----------



## emptyF (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm sure there are forms of music other than heavy metal, but i'm not interested in listening to them.  (this is not entirely true)

i also enjoy alternative, pop, gay techno (?), johnny cash, disney soundtracks, and j-pop, among others.


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

HEAVY METAL SUCKS AND ROCK N' ROLLS DEAD
HEAVY METAL SUCKS AND ROCK N' ROLLS DEAD
HEAVY METAL SUCKS AND ROCK N' ROLLS DEAD
DEAD
DEAD
DEAD!


Lol... :3

But yes, I picked alternative rock because indie rock/pop wasn't available.  Neither was Folk.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 2, 2008)

"hip-hop saved my life"


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 2, 2008)

gay techo?

ontopic, all music except happy hardcore and pop


----------



## Caduen (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't choose any option on the poll, because I don't have a favourite.

And if I did, it wasn't on the list you put up. (Next time, make an other option  )
I like music from all genres.
My most liked genre would be Metal, and its sub-genres


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 2, 2008)

WHAT    THE    FUCK    IS    GAY    TECHNO


And I like everything

And I like Heavy Metal, makes me want to speed and crash into pedestrians


----------



## Defender (Nov 2, 2008)

Caduen said:


> I didn't choose any option on the poll, because I don't have a favourite.
> 
> ...
> 
> My most liked genre would be Metal


I am sensing a contradiction.


----------



## Ralphh (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine doesn't really fall under any of these.  It's post hardcore because the songs vary a lot in intensity and sound varies a lot from band to band.  It's kind of a mix between metal, and punk, it's also called "screamo." I suppose you could call it "Alternative" in a way.


----------



## Sedit (Nov 2, 2008)

Welll....this was a little tough, as I'm a big fan of death metal, black metal, heavy metal, etc.

But I went ahead with Black Metal since I've been listening to and playing more of that lately.  Especially the dark, symphonic stuff.  But some of this borders very close to death metal as well. 

I'm also huge into thrash metal, but I saw no option for that one.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

Clafier said:


> What in the Hells is "Gay" techno? Seriously.


 
^ This.  >>

Probably alternative or country for me.  Been working at barns too long.  After music is imposed on you for too long, you get accustomed to it.  e_e;


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

My taste in music is very specific, yet doesn't quite fit into any genre. I guess the genre I listen to the most is technically "J-pop", but even that is way too broad and I don't even like most J-pop music...


----------



## Jelly (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL @ Gay Techno

Old-timey and nowave.

Because one is just something I like, and the other I respect for its ability to be totally jarring and arrogantly funky.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 4, 2008)

Meshuggah needs a totally different category on here.


----------



## Defender (Nov 4, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> Meshuggah needs a totally different category on here.


The "playing the same exact riff for a decade" category.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 5, 2008)

Power Metal (Blind Guardian, Hammerfall, After Forever)

I also like techno, preferably Trance


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 5, 2008)

Wish you could have made this a multiple answer poll instead of a single choice poll. I listen to most of the genres listed on this your poll, (country, techno, alternative, pop, electronica, etc)


----------



## faernol (Nov 5, 2008)

i pretty much like almost any kind of metal or rock


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Nov 6, 2008)

FOXES FOXES FOXES!!!


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

putting down Electronic is insanely broad, like putting down simply "rock", but then again you're limited on poll options so yeah.


personally, I love Breaktrance, Drum and Bass, Breakbeat, Trance, Hardcore Techno, Metal, Classic Rock, Alternative, a lil Noizecore, R&B, and Acid


----------



## Magikian (Nov 8, 2008)

Heavy Metal, because it was the closest thing to what I listen to.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2008)

Whatever the hell Journey is.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 8, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Whatever the hell Journey is.



Sorry, I didn't see "f***ing AWESOME" on the list lol.


----------



## Talvi (Nov 8, 2008)

Metal because it gives me all the diversity I need.


----------



## Defender (Nov 8, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Metal because it gives me all the diversity I need.


Metal seems to really draw mostly on punk, classical and a tiny bit of country. I guess that is kind of diverse.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 10, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> "hip-hop saved my life"



Kick-Push is better... 

Metal for me seeing as Metallica happens to be my favourite band. That is, the first Metallica 1981-1989 RIP! 

As a hard rock album, the black album wasn't half bad. Death Magnetic is possibly enjoyable, especially if you get your hands on the Guitar Hero rips.


----------



## Defender (Nov 10, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Kick-Push is better...
> 
> Metal for me seeing as Metallica happens to be my favourite band. That is, the first Metallica 1981-1989 RIP!
> 
> As a hard rock album, the black album wasn't half bad. Death Magnetic is possibly enjoyable, especially if you get your hands on the Guitar Hero rips.


I heard Death Magnetic on cd was mastered twice as loud as the Guitar Hero version and is disgustingly distorted. Confirm/deny?


----------



## Tudd (Nov 10, 2008)

Defender said:


> I heard Death Magnetic on cd was mastered twice as loud as the Guitar Hero version and is disgustingly distorted. Confirm/deny?



Confirm!

Twice? Since you just raised the question, I shall find out! I know its so horribly compressed that I can't even listen to it on my iPod because my headphones are not friendly to poorly mastered songs. They play what they receive.

Note: Guitar Hero version is slightly different from album version as it was taken from a pre-final mix of the album. It's worth it for the ability to actually listen to the album without raping your ears. 

Edit: After checking it out, it appears to be actually four times louder. 

Photo evidence:
Here is the Guitar hero rip. Notice the level meter is peaking around -6 dB meanwhile the absolute peaks measured up until that point are the numbers at the top of each bar are -2.8 and -3.0.






And here is the CD copy. Note I got this straight from the copy I have sitting here in front of me ripped straight to wave. Notice the level meter is peaking and averaging around 0 dB. This is not good because there are no dynamics. The drums have no ability to have any impact and so on. 





As you can see.... MASSIVE wall of sound = rape of the ears, and speakers. The intro is a nice place to compare the two. The GH version has a nice dynamic difference between the soft intro and the large smashes on the drums. The CD rip just sounds like mad clipping. Consider distortion has to be at 10% or higher in order for the human ear to be able to pick it up.

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## AZ-Solii (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Melodic and Symphonic metal, as well as a huge fan of symphonic and choral music.  I actually take stab at composing some of the latter stuff.


----------



## Defender (Nov 11, 2008)

Tudd said:


> SCIENCE


Holy crap, that's terrible. I remember watching that really tan video of theirs with the soldiers in the middle east or whatever, and the drums sounded like ass. The bass drums sound like somebody slapping a limp dick on some wet fish or something :c


----------



## Tudd (Nov 11, 2008)

Defender said:


> Holy crap, that's terrible. I remember watching that really tan video of theirs with the soldiers in the middle east or whatever, and the drums sounded like ass. The bass drums sound like somebody slapping a limp dick on some wet fish or something :c



Yes, science... 

Didn't anyone ever tell you that TV is bad for you?  (Youtube included)

More seriously, its a wreck acoustically and partially a crime considering as time progresses we're supposed to "advance". 

Also the bass is nonexistent in the CD mix, yet another crime against all that is good and metal.


----------



## Defender (Nov 11, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Yes, science...
> 
> Didn't anyone ever tell you that TV is bad for you?  (Youtube included)
> 
> ...


What on earth does TV have to do with anything?


----------



## Tudd (Nov 11, 2008)

Defender said:


> What on earth does TV have to do with anything?



Music video....


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 11, 2008)

I chose heavy metal, cause my favorite bands play some heavy metal. If I had to choose more specifically, I'd say Power Metal, something about the solos. . I also like Death Metal, Thrash Metal, Black Metal, pretty much metal. Goth metal is actually a genre, but it's really minor. It's Doom Metal pretty much. (Which is a genre too) Celtic metal sounds awesome too.  If other genre BESIDES metal, it'd have to be heavy rock.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd say folk, but it's not on there, so country. I especially love a band called the levellers. Find their song, another man's cause. Brings a tear to my eyes.


----------



## SqueeMiroth (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm probably going to say classic rock. Even though I don't listen to it that much, I think it is the most definitive genre out there that can be enjoyed by anyone.


----------



## Defender (Nov 14, 2008)

SqueeMiroth said:


> I'm probably going to say classic rock. Even though I don't listen to it that much, I think it is the most definitive genre out there that can be enjoyed by anyone.


Unless you really hate people singing "yeah, whoa, baby, tonight" a lot.


----------



## Tweek (Nov 14, 2008)

Electronic, because I listen to a lot of dubstep and drum n' bass...hip hop is a close second, but I like the scratching/turntablism element more than when em-cees chatter over the bassline and clutter it up (for the most part). So electronic FTW.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 17, 2008)

Electronica's my fav. Particulary trance. But I'm a big rock fan too and I love pretty much most genres, especially when they're combined.

Actually, I really don't like genres much and how they restrict music  GENRE MASHUPS FTW


----------



## Jax (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, I vote to repost using multi-choice. I don't care what it is...just play it loud!       but I do like the bag pipes....Scotish blood in there somewhere.          Damn nice suite!!!


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Nov 22, 2008)

Hip Hop
Acid Jazz
Jazz
Soul
Funk
R&B
Blues
Rock
Drum 'N' Bass
Reggae/Dancehall
Orchestral


WELL DAMN AIN'T THIS A TOUGH ONE. Mainly Hip Hop because it really just grew on me ever since I started listening to Destiny's Child, Outkast and Blackstreet on the radio. Ahh... good ol days. My favorites happen to be Keith Murray, Saigon, M.O.P., Gang Starr and Black Milk. (plus a helluva lot more)


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

There are so many genres missing in this poll D:

I voted for Electronic, but I more specifically enjoy IDM. IDM stands for Intelligent Dance Music and basically revolves around music made by one person on a computer. There are many sub-genres in IDM. Breakcore was the one that introduced me to the overall genre ad I still enjoy it a lot. My favourite artist is Venetian Snares and he basically mashes up drums and other musical sounds together to make something violent but also symphonic sometimes. It's basically electronic metal if you want.


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

The fact that there are no pop fans make me laugh.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha, true. I didn't notice that right away.

NOBODY LIKES BRITNEY SPEARS, MADONNA AND HILARY PUFF?! ZOMG! IMPASSIBELL D:


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 23, 2008)

I like Metal because Metal is Metal, And black Metal is good but speed Metal comes in at a 3rd because Metal is the best Genre ever.


METAL!


----------



## Sirrinose (Nov 23, 2008)

I like metal...which includes blackmetal and death metal <.<


----------



## Synius (Nov 24, 2008)

Progressive and Psychedelic Rock, Trip-Hop, and Goa.  Pretty different, but those are my favorites.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

|:C

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't you think it's a LITTLE fucking BIASED to type "Gay Techno"? I chose Electronic, at least that way I won't be fucking described as GAY just because I like music that doesn't rely on just some fucking guitars, drums and a bass...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Alyxx_Vampire said:


> Don't you think it's a LITTLE fucking BIASED to type "Gay Techno"? I chose Electronic, at least that way I won't be fucking described as GAY just because I like music that doesn't rely on just some fucking guitars, drums and a bass...



Biased?

No, the OP is just really really stupid and really really gay.


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Biased?
> 
> No, the OP is just really really stupid and really really gay.


Obviously. Well, I hate to be labeled just because I prefer another genre than metal...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Metal :[ .


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Alyxx_Vampire said:


> Obviously. Well, I hate to be labeled just because I prefer another genre than metal...



Says the transgendered shapeshifting vampire lord.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Says the transgendered shapeshifting vampire lord.



You know, I was gonna ask about that :V .


----------



## Sedit (Nov 28, 2008)

AZ-Solii said:


> I'm a big fan of Melodic and Symphonic metal, as well as a huge fan of symphonic and choral music.  I actually take stab at composing some of the latter stuff.



not to be a plug whore, but you oughtta' check out some of my tunes.  
www.myspace.com/nadireclipse

The new record is much, much moreso symphonic.  I've been listening to a shit ton of Opeth, Hollenthon, late 90's era Hypocrisy, and Ihsahn.  And it definately shows.


----------



## Tails Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

Favorite out of the poll choices is classic rock, but really I'm a fan of all kinds of rock music. I listen to metal as well, but not as often as rock

I love it because of the way it makes me feel. It fuels my adrenaline, makes me feel confident, and believe it or not, made me a better person... I love the vocal styles, the guitars, drums, everything about it. I'm a rocker for life =3


----------



## bearetic (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd consider myself a metalhead at heart, but have spent a lot of time NOT accumulating music. Therefore, I'm pretty limited and have only stuff like Linkin Park and Dragonforce and one Metallica album so I guess I'm NOT METAL ENOUGH.

So I chose heavy metal.

Thank god (goodness?) for Pandora and YouTube and such.


----------



## shobonimaster (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a country person(and some light rock) because with country you can find a song for everything if you try hard enough 
to name a few

toby keith
rascal flatts
garth brooks
clint black 
darryl worley
clint black
david ball
randy travis
big and rich

as for the rock well I have 
fire and rain
I want to know what love is
jukebox hero


----------



## xiath (Dec 3, 2008)

I say techno.  I think the type I like is called freeform (this is what I have hear from someone, but it may be hardcore... idk... I suck at putting music into its proper genre).  stuff like from this album.http://www.beatbiz.net/album.php?f=Freeform%20Fantasy&USERID=15


----------



## kDevan (Dec 3, 2008)

I personally love a vast selection of genres. Trance, techno, house, jungle, breakbeat, ambient, jazz, classical, artcore, drum'n'bass, etc.

Can't stand rap, country or metal, though...


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 3, 2008)

I love all music. Everything's fine by me.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2008)

This is probibly going to sound lame but I don't see instrumental or orchestral in there anywhere on this poll.

Joe Satriani plays a mean guitar and does a lot of intrumental and a lot of movies would not be possible or be any good without orchestrated music.  I think you left out a big section of music when you missed out on those two.

Judging from the list I would say Heavy Metal but because I do all my own music and rarely listen to anything on the radio or off or even buy CD's other then albums from Rob Zombie and Original movie soundtracks.  Yeah deffinately heavy metal music would be my choice for whats up there on the poll


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 16, 2008)

RnB/HipHop for me... + some J-Rock songs (basically anime)... but mostly RnB/HipHop especially old school rnb/hiphop.. they just dont make 'em like they used to.. (more than half of mp3 collection ['round 4GB of mp3's] are RnB/HipHop/Rap and my entire CD collection are all of it)... maybe i like them coz i grew up listening to them... :3

im good with other genres too... like some punk rock, alternative, country, parody (gotta love adam and andrew ~gansta song~ ~emo kid~), basically anything that gets my fancy... But id have to avoid songs that involve screams in them, like metal and stuff... My head spins when listening to those.. some songs are fine though, like linkin park and some system of a down(or its just maybe that it just kinda grew on me)


----------

